# converting catapults to shoot flatbands



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

heres a old milbro type catty with elastic holes that i converted to take flatbands, hope its helpful to you, john


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good tips John. thanks for post


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i was looking at these befor onebay looks pritty decent!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Pimp My Catapult for FlatBands, Yea!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

John I got a hawk head milbro with the holes drilled... is there any way you could do a how to on attaching tubes with the stick method? thanks


----------



## BullsEyeBen (Apr 21, 2011)

Alot of my new ones hav inter changable knobs or balls as part me the fork. All I do is simply unbolt these balls and replace with a L shaped stainless steel bit that I can attach tubes. With out pc at this time but my ball or flat band set ups are recently on the welcome and general forums- hav fun buddy


----------

